# Advice on buying secondhand gaggia classic



## indyjones (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi everybody, wondering if I can get some advice on a machine I just bought from the any experts on here..

I bought a machine and grinder as part of a set-up on ebay having assured by the seller it was all in good condition internally and well looked after, despite it being quite old. I arranged my own courier with the seller. The seller actually posted the item later that the arranged date and didn't message me until later when they had got round to it, but I thought arranging a courier when it wasn't strictly recommended was at my own risk anyhow.

I was reassured the machine would be given a clean to look as good as new before it was sent out - it wasn't; the grouphead was crusted and spilt coffee grounds everywhere in addition to one of the shot glasses being broken. Couriers have a certain notoriety so the shot glass is something I wasn't concerned about. In my mind, I thought as long as it works internally then cleaning it up is something I could do myself, something I would've done myself anyway to take it apart and make sure it was all in reasonable working order. I guess I was disappointed with what I received. As someone who has never bought a proper espresso machine before maybe I had high expectations and buying secondhand online is always a punt, but I wonder if I was fobbed off a little bit.

Something that bothers me is that the grinder was missing the dosing arm. I was told the replacement part can be sourced for £25 and would be done before it was sent out. However, when I agreed to buy the set-up, I was told that it would be almost a month wait, but they would pass on my details to someone else selling the parts. I didn't know if it was then assumed I would be paying, or the seller would be paying. Either way, I took it upon myself to do it since I'd bought the machine. I now know this will be a tenner extra than the original estimation.

The casing to the grinder is also cosmetically damaged with chips that weren't specified when I bought it. The screws holding the casing are pretty much stripped making it difficult to access the underneath without damaging the hopper. I contacted the seller to ask about this and heard no response back.

In short, if I knew what I was buying I wouldn't have chosen to do it again. Despite what I thought were asking the right questions beforehand and being cautious, I get the liability is mine once the machine is mine. I'm not sure if it's worth opening a dispute on ebay to ask the seller pay for these parts to be replaced, I don't think I could return the set-up after the 7 Day cooling-off period has passed. I realise I got a good price for a machine + grinder, which makes me wonder if I am just complaining about nothing/being petty.

In other people's experiences, what sort of wear and tear can you expect with a second hand grinder?

The machine seems to work, for the most part. I went through these two:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/gaggia-espresso-buying-a-used-or-reconditioned-model/10000000002183705/g.html

http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step

The water runs a bit cold at almost 80c. There is a slight leak with the steam wand when the steam knob is closed. I'm not sure if this is indicative of a bigger problem, or something to anticipate.

I know you can't expect perfection, and I certainly don't. Coffee is an expensive business, but to even sell on the grinder will incur bigger costs when it can't really be used in the state it's in right now.

If anyone else has any experience with buying or selling machines online, I'd be grateful to hear what they'd advise. Many thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You may have struck lucky, I buy and sell a lot on eBay and let me assure you they side almost alwsys(rightly or wrongly)with the buyer. Any item advertised as used must function as intended therefore the grinder falls outside that as the arm is missing. The machine should also function as intended so if the temp is low then this is not the case. What I suggest you do is open up a case with eBay customer support, explain everything that has happened and what resolution you would like. You can opt for a full refund or partial refund and keep the machine. They will then mediate with you and the seller to resolve the issue. Hopefully you will get what you want.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Im not an expert by any means but when buying second hand goods you have to be aware of the risks and if the item is very cheap then its more than likely to be because that is the actual value of the goods.If you watch the auction sites things tend to go for their real value ,the days of "a steal" are long gone unless you notice the ad right away and make an enquiry/purchase before others see it. I bought a grinder from a forum member last week and could'nt be more happy ,both with the price and service.I think its certainly better than buying "blind".


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffeechap is spot on. if the item is described as used then it has to meet their definitions. If not it has to be sold as spares or repair.

Contact eBay through the resolution centre


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

+1

Sounds like a right turkey, get a case opened and you are highly likely to have success in getting a refund. As coffeechap rightly says, eBay virtually always side with the buyers. I used to trade a lot on eBay, but don't do so much now as I have been burnt a lot with people raising cases simply because they changed their mind. On a couple of occasions I was forced to refund BS claims AND never got the item returned (eBay make no attempt to ensure they return it). But then flip side is genuine claims like this on get honoured.


----------



## indyjones (Apr 22, 2013)

bignorry said:


> Hi Im not an expert by any means but when buying second hand goods you have to be aware of the risks and if the item is very cheap then its more than likely to be because that is the actual value of the goods.If you watch the auction sites things tend to go for their real value ,the days of "a steal" are long gone unless you notice the ad right away and make an enquiry/purchase before others see it. I bought a grinder from a forum member last week and could'nt be more happy ,both with the price and service.I think its certainly better than buying "blind".


Normally I'd agree, but it was a pretty dated machine and grinder that I paid over £200 odd for. This could be a drop in the ocean compared to a big machine, it's more a courtesy when you pass money over for anything you at least expect it to be sent reasonably clean or working, especially if the seller explicitly states so! More frustratingly was that I had bought it from a forum member, just not through here. I was disappointed by that because going by experiences, everyone on here has always been so helpful and polite, I really wanted to be wrong which is why I didn't want to say anything.

I am hoping I can come to some amicable agreement with the seller and he won't get offended if I ask to return the grinder. Perhaps I have shot myself in the foot here for not saying anything sooner.

Thanks to everyone who replied, I'll have a go with ebay and see what comes of it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With Ebay, you need to do your homework. Check seller's feedback and read the description carefully. Sounds obvious but I'm amazed how people ignore this. If buying something expensive, ask the buyer lots of questions. That way, you get a feel for who you are dealing with. I've bought most of my photographic kit this way and everyone I've bought from has been great.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Send an email to the seller, and if you don't come to an agreement which you are happy with, simply raise a case with eBay stating that it was sent not as described, and not fit for purpose.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£200 is no drop in the ocean for the equipment you bought, far from it, it is top money for a classic and mdf second hand!!


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Indeed, I got my Classic for £90 brand new (blemished box) and a used Rancilio Rocky for £100.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you contacted me regarding the doser, ( have ordered just in case ) howevder, if machines are not fit for purpose and not as advertised, open a case immediately. you will get your money back. if unsure mail me through my site and i can help faster

mark


----------

